# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Çoşkun gönderdiğiniz altın çilek, kurutulmuş meyve ve bitki çayı bir aldatma

## Gokhan123

kurutulmuş meyve altın çilek ürünüz ve yanında vermiş olduğunuz çay tam bir anlamıyla kandırmaca vermiş olduğum para haram zıkkım olsun insanları kandırmaktan başka bişey yapmıyorsunuz rezillik ya ürünüz yüzünden 3 gündür hastanelerden çıkamıyorumdava açcam size

Kaynak: http://www.kullaniciyorumlari.net/dr...tleri-oku.html

----------

